# Stocking for a 55g aquarium



## kchandran (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello,

Im a 16 year old getting into south american cichlids, and im getting a 55g tank soon. I'm pretty new to SA cichlids, and im not sure what to stock the tank with. I want some kind of community tank, but i dont know the compatibility and minimum tank size for some of these fish.

I don't have access to much (i can't really order online, because im in school until 4:00, and i dont want the fish to be outside for long), but my options are: geophagus (I think they were geophagus leucostica. I really like these, but i'm not sure if they get too big for a 55g), oscars (not an option - the tank is only 55g), salvini cichlids, german blue rams, kribensis, angels, green terrors (probably too big and agressive for a 55g), and discus(i don't think im experienced enough to keep these, although i'd love to keep them some day).

I also have access to central american cichlids like firemouths ( i really like these), and convicts (my lfs actually only has one convict right now  - it seems to be a male). i think these would be too agressive towards the SA cichlids though.

I could also do a hap/peacock african cichlid tank if a 55g is too small for SA cichlids, but I'd prefer SA cichlids.
If someone could give me a stocking list with these fish suitable for a 55g, that would be awesome.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like you are one smart "Fish-keeping-16yr old" person. Not too many people know that Firemouths are from Central America.

I think SA cichlids would be your best bet. Pick the one cichlid that you like best, then we can find "tankmates" for it. Hap/Peacock tanks will require another tank to remove picked-on fishes. If you really like the Firemouths you can stock around it, but maybe only one more cichlid species.


----------



## kchandran (Mar 27, 2017)

Lol it says firemouths are from central america in the central american cichlid category on C-F. I didn't know they were central american before seeing that.

A school of geophagus would be awesome, but wouldn't that be too much stocking for a 55g? If I were to pick the cichlid I like the best, I would pick the green terror, but they would probably be too big/aggressive to be in a 55g. The one I like the best other than the green terror would be the salvini. I'd rather have a community tank than just one cichlid though...

Thanks for the input!


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Also the kribensis are from West Africa, not South America


----------



## kchandran (Mar 27, 2017)

ohh i didn't know that. I thought they were south american. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

kchandran said:


> ... If I were to pick the cichlid I like the best, I would pick the green terror, but they would probably be too big/aggressive to be in a 55g. ...


Back about 30 years ago I kept a breeding pair of GT's (Gold Saum) in a 55G tank ... purchased them as juveniles (mebbe 2" ?) and had them for several years, the larger male was around 6" when I got rid of them. They are beautiful fish ...

You could always get them now and work towards getting a larger tank when they get too big for the 55G.


----------



## kchandran (Mar 27, 2017)

I would, but they dont sell gold saums at my lfs, and I don't want to order fish online, because i only get home from school at around 4, and i wouldnt want the fish to be outside the house for too long. Also, I prefer to have a tank with multiple species instead of just a pair. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## AguaManic (Feb 8, 2017)

If I were you, I'd get a 40 breeder instead of the 55 if you can, much better footprint and actually holds more water in the end.

Also, see if your LFS can special order anything for you, might broaden your prospects.

If you want a community, you should get your LFS to order some electric blue acaras for you and you can keep a few of those in a 40 breeder or 55 with some schooling fish.


----------

